#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Погиб нынешний глава Ньингма Катог Геце Ринпоче

## Цхултрим Тращи

Вечером 18 ноября, когда он готовился отправиться из затвора Катог в монастырь Адзом неподалеку, Катог Геце Ринпоче, говорят «полушутя» болтал о непостоянстве со своими двумя прислужниками-ламами. 
— Если я умру завтра, - сказал он им, — пусть они не беспокоят его в момент смерти и проведут положенные приготовления к похороннам, которые он описал.

На следующий день Катог Геце Ринпоче отказался ехать на машине в монастырь Адзом или даже идти пешком по дороге. Вместо этого в сопровождении одного из прислужников он отправился пешком по тропе, про которую говорили, что она «весьма коварная». Когда прислужник предупредил его не идти этой тропой, Катог Геце Ринпоче упрекнул его:
— Ты всё ещё очень сильно привязан к этому физическому телу.
Прислужник настоял, чтобы идти первым. Несколько мгновений спустя он обернулся и увидел, как Катог Геце Ринпоче катится вниз по склону, после того как по-видимому, потерял равновесие. Вскоре он умер, а его тело было доставлено в монастырь Адзом для традиционной пуджи.

https://tricycle.org/trikedaily/kath...rinpoche-dies/

Вот так ничего себе, дзэнская история.

А не:
— Кто?
— Лайхао.
— А! Лайхао!
— Амитофо!
— Испражняешься?

----------

Aion (08.12.2018), Pema Sonam (04.04.2020)

----------


## Olle

Nyingma head Kathok Getse Rinpoche

----------

Pema Sonam (04.04.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2018)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Condolence message concerning the passing of Kathok Getse Rinpoche
https://www.karmapa.org/condolence-m...etse-rinpoche/



> November 22, 2018
> 
> Thaye Dorje, His Holiness the 17th Gyalwa Karmapa, shares this message concerning the passing of His Holiness Gyurme Tenpa’i Gyaltsen Rinpoche, also referred to as Kathok Getse Rinpoche.
> 
> The head of the Nyigma school of Tibetan Buddhism, Kathok Getse Rinpoche, was recognised by His Holiness the 16th Gyalwa Karmapa as the reincarnation of the third Kathok Getse, Gyurme Tenpa Namgyal (1886-1952).
> 
> 
> My heartfelt condolences to the religious dignitaries and devotees of the Nyingma School, in particular those of the Katok tradition.
> I was very saddened upon being told of the sudden and unexpected passing of His Holiness Gyurme Tenpa’i Gyaltsen Rinpoche of the Katok Monastery. I hope and continuously pray to the Three Jewels and the ocean of Protectors that all his remaining plans and projects to benefit beings will be spontaneously accomplished.
> ...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.12.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Квансеум Босаль! Пусть озарятся светом все зависимости и кармические связи! Пусть существа будут счастливы и спасутся от горя и страдания!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.12.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Присоединяюсь к соболезнованиям и благим пожеланиям.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.12.2018)

----------


## Алик

Наму Амита Буль _()_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.12.2018)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Ом МаНи ПадМе Хум
Ом МаНи ПадМе Хум
Ом МаНи ПадМе Хум

Пусть лама переродится в Чистых Землях Будды!

----------


## Aion

_/\_

----------

